# My desktop



## newGuy12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Please check out my wicked cool desktop.  It is now ready to be shown off:


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 20, 2008)

Very impressive, way to much for me, but then again I have no earthly ideal waht it is I'm looking at.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 20, 2008)

I need to try to add audio to that video, and make a narrative, saying, okay, here comes the Eterm terminal, and now we call firefox and look at the page maritaltalk.com, and so forth.  

Some of those desktops on youtube are out of this world.  I balance "fanciness" with practicality.  I do not want fancy things on the computer just only for good looks.  I also wish every thing that I add to give practicality as well.  I am a "minimalist" to an extent. 

I can do just about everything that I wish to do now without touching the mouse.  I have the keystrokes configured such that I can invoke my often used applications just with keystrokes.  I am getting faster at it.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 20, 2008)

I only used the mouse in that video because I wished to demonstrate that icon bar up at the top there.  I do keep that there to show off, and sometimes also use it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 20, 2008)

Gee, all I got on my desk top is this (I dunno how to do screen captures to show the icons but that's about it... standard XP desktop with selected photo. :idunno: I'm happy with it.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 20, 2008)

whoa!

That's freaking huge!


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2008)

What an* AWESOME* picture....


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 20, 2008)

For screen captures -- there's a nifty, free program from Analog X called "Capture."  It's simple enough that even I can use it!


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 20, 2008)

newGuy12 said:


> Please check out my wicked cool desktop.  It is now ready to be shown off:



Cool. How'd you set that up?


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm using fluxbox as the window manager, and then I found some wallpaper picture using google image search.  I made the picture have a greenish tint because that is the way I wanted it to look.

Those icons at the top there, I also made them look green, using the program The Gimp:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GIMP

So, I have that green look to those things.  I then got a special skin for the monitor utility there (its called gkrellm):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GKrellM

Then, I got the Eterm terminal installed:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eterm
and looked at the documentation to find out how to make it transparent with green text.  So, its started to look nice.

Then, I made my own little "home page" local on my machine, with the background image of the homepage cropped so that it looks the same, like it itself is kind of transparent, that is an illusion, there really is a background there of course.

And, so, now, I have this look to this computer that is much like my friends, it is not the default look, it is more customized.  This gives status among this crowd, or at least you I do not look lacking, like I would if I simply used the default things.


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I have now made a new video.  This one is narrated, for a better explanation.  If you are interested, here it is:


----------



## The Last Legionary (Jan 23, 2008)

Wicked cool!


----------



## newGuy12 (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, Legionary!


----------

